# sborsare



## barking fellows

Ciao a tutti.
Oggi, consultando il dizionario enit, mi è sorta una curiosità sull'italiano.

Dalle mie parti, frasi come "Quel cappotto starebbe bene *sborsato* in vita", "Infila la camicia dentro ai pantaloni e *sborsala* un po' " o "Falla *sborsare* un po' di meno sul davanti" sono perfettamente comprensibili, ma in italiano, quale verbo o costruzione si usa, per dire la stessa cosa?
Io non conosco il termine corrispondente, ma - se non nel gergo comune, almeno in quello tecnico - dovrebbe esistere! Mi aiutate a trovarlo?

Per capire meglio:

blouse - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference (verbo)

"Scendere gonfiandosi" non può essere l'unica traduzione né la migliore


----------



## bearded

Ciao, barking, mi fa piacere rivederti qui.
Io direi ''allentare'', però non sono sicuro che corrisponda al 100%.
allentare <--
Un'alternativa potrebbe essere ''gonfiare''.


----------



## Mary49

Il termine è "rimborsare":  5 trucchi da fashion editor per far svoltare il look  "*Rimborsa la camicia come una Fashion Editor".*
Pantaloni a vita alta: come indossarli e che modelli scegliere | Donna Moderna *"...con una camicetta bianca* leggermente rimborsata in vita..."


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mary49 said:


> Il termine è "rimborsare"


Infatti. Io sborsare non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Sborsare per me è perfettamente comprensibile, ma noi siamo molto vicini...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Dalle mie parti non ho mai sentito questo modo di usare il verbo sborsare. Sinceramente non avrei capito la frase, e avrei chiesto il significato. Personalmente avrei usato il verbo "allentare".


----------



## Fooler

Ricordi di nonna e mamma ho sempre sentito usare il verbo _sblusare _ma a quanto pare dovrebbe essere un derivato inglese o francese come da link da te riportato


----------



## barking fellows

Ecco, *sblusare*! Credo sia questo l'italiano comune (anche se non esiste sul dizionario, cfr.
Il termine “sblusare” esiste nella lingua italiana o semplicemente è un termine rientrato nell’uso comune, nella lingua parlata?)

mentre Mary prontissima ci regala l'italiano tecnico/moderno *rimborsare.*

Grazie a tutti!

Ora chiederei a Paul o altro mod di intervenire sulla traduzione italiana della frase d'esempio che si trova nel dizionario enit alla voce del VERBO to blouse - Dizionario inglese-italiano WordReference coniugando *sblusare* o *rimborsare* (o almeno "gonfiarsi e ricadere", come consigliato da Treccani) in sostituzione di "scendeva gonfiandosi", siete d'accordo?


----------



## Necsus

Fooler said:


> ho sempre sentito usare il verbo _sblusare _


Anche io!


----------



## bearded

> Si ricordi, per rimanere nel campo semantico di _sblusare_, l’esistenza dell’aggettivo _blusante_, così definito nel _Vocabolario Treccani _on line: «Nel linguaggio della moda femminile, di indumento (camicetta, corpetto, ecc.) che, per la sua ampiezza, si gonfia e ricade morbidamente sulla cintura».


Dopo aver letto quanto sopra nel Treccani, mi domando perché l'aggettivo non suoni _sblusante _invece di _blusante, _oppure il verbo non sia _blusare _invece di _sblusare... _L'esistenza di questa S ondivaga mi sembra creare un po' di confusione. Anche nell'originale OP 'sborsare' (che deriva presumibilmente da 'borsa' nel senso di rigonfiamento) io avrei ravvisato il contrario di un eventuale 'imborsare/rimborsare': cioè togliere il rigonfiamento e non mettercelo... 
In italiano il prefisso s- (da latino ex-, qualche volta da dis-) ha un senso per lo più negativo, cf. comparire/scomparire, gonfiare/sgonfiare_..._ Gli esempi con significato positivo, tipo _scheccare _(comportarsi come una 'checca') - e anche 'sborsare' - mi sembrano gergali/regionali. Dunque, nel caso di 'sblusare', la lingua italiana sta accogliendo un regionalismo - a parte il participio presente .


----------



## lorenzos

Il GDLI dà *Sblusatura*, sf. Sboffo di un abito. (=  Comp.  dal  pref.  lat. ex-,  con  valore  intens.,  e  da  un deriv. da blusa (v.).)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> con valore intens.


Interessante.


----------



## barking fellows

Caro bearded, mi farebbe piacere aprire una conversazione privata per salutarci a modo ma non trovo più il tasto, e purtroppo lo dico senza ironia... Vuoi farlo tu? Grazie.

Non capisco bene i tuoi dubbi sulla S di sborsare... Sborsare nella sua accezione di togliere dalla borsa va di pari passo, mi pare, con sborsare nell'accezione di togliere parte della camicia dai pantaloni (anziché dalla borsa). Sulla S di sblusare invece capisco i dubbi... Ma non mi addentro nel labirinto...


----------



## bearded

@ barking fellows
Togliere i quattrini dalla borsa = sborsarli / togliere la camicia dai pantaloni = spantalonarla .
Ti ho inviato un messaggio privato.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> togliere la camicia dai pantaloni = spantalonarla .


----------



## Sardokan1.0

bearded said:


> @ barking fellows
> Togliere i quattrini dalla borsa = sborsarli / togliere la camicia dai pantaloni = spantalonarla .
> Ti ho inviato un messaggio privato.



In Sardegna si dice letteralmente cosi!  , dal verbo Sardo "iscalzonare" mentre l'azione opposta è "accalzonare"


----------



## Starless74

Sardokan1.0 said:


> In Sardegna si dice letteralmente cosi!  , dal verbo Sardo "iscalzonare" mentre l'azione opposta è "accalzonare"


perfettamente etimologico:_ i_- da _ex_ e _a_- da _ad  _


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> perfettamente etimologico:_ i_- da _ex_ e _a_- da _ad _


O, più esattamente,
is- da ex-
ac- da ad- (adc > acc per assimilazione).


----------



## giginho

Dalle mie parti c'è un modo di dire "tecnico" che è esattamente *sblusare *da cui deriva il relativo modo di portare la _camicia blusante_ (che, se devo essere sincero, a me fa accapponare la pelle) e ce n'è un altro molto più gergale che è "*sbragare*" usato nel senso proprio del termine: portare la camicia (mezza) fuori dalle braghe.
L'atto di sistemare la camicia nelle braghe è "*rimbragare*". Esempio:

Carlo dice a Paolo: "cacchio ma sei tutto sbragato......dai, rimbragati che usciamo"


----------



## barking fellows

Per quel che vale, direi che in Romagna *sborsare* e *sbragare* non siano sinonimi.
Quando sei tutto *sbragato* la camicia è mezza fuori e mezza dentro, ma in modo disordinato, oppure è tutta fuori, e la mamma in ogni caso ti dirà di mettertela dentro (sottinteso: ai pantaloni. In Romagna son più le cose che sottintendiamo di quelle che diciamo ).
Quando hai la camicia dentro ai pantaloni, se è troppo tesa a evidenziare l'ingombro addominale, la moglie ti dirà che starebbe meglio un po' *sborsata*.
Insomma non c'è pace... Dio benedica la tunica!


----------



## bearded

giginho said:


> "*sbragare*"


Penso che sia la versione dialettal/regionale dell'italiano 'sbracare' (così anche le 'braghe' sono le brache).
sbracare - Dizionario italiano <----


----------



## barking fellows

bearded said:


> Penso che ['sbragare'] sia la versione dialettal/regionale dell'italiano 'sbracare' (così anche le 'braghe' sono le brache).
> sbracare - Dizionario italiano <----



Penso anch'io


----------

